Show HN: Two-hour project: Quick directory switching with fuzzy matching - petters
======
petters
I am showing this project mainly because I am interested in other projects
like this: quick hacks that people make to slightly enhance productivity.

If you want something like this, there is likely better options available, but
I think there is a value in writing these small tools yourself.

